# Nature Valley Golf Tournament!!!



## Johndavid (May 4, 2010)

The Nature Valley Amateur is a grassroots amateur golf event developed to provide participants with an authentic PGA TOUR playing experience in a unique, fun environment.

Nature Valley Granola Bars, the Official Natural Energy Bar of the PGA TOUR, has developed the event to enable amateur golfers to ""play like the pros"". In addition participants will play WHERE the pros play, as each event will be held at PGA TOUR owned and operated Tournament Players Club courses throughout the country.

The Nature Valley Amateur culminates at TPC Sawgrass via a series of 6 Regional Qualifying tournaments throughout the U.S. The National Championship field will consist of winners from each Regional Qualifying tournament.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you entering? It would be great to play some of the same course that the pros play.


----------

